# Bin ich MMO-Müde?



## RoFu (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich weis gerade nicht ob ich einfach nur MMO-Müde bin...

Zur Zeit suche ich halt wieder was um die Langeweile zu bekämpfen (Mittelstand in ländlicher Gegend), also suche ich mal wieder nen neues gutes MMO, auch weil man meistens ordentlich was machen kann.

Ich liste mal auf was ich schon gespielt habe usw...

Ragnarok Online: War geil, allerdings kommt fRO(neuer Europa-Server) nicht ans alte euRO dran in meinen augen

WoW: Jahrelang gespielt, fand ich immer recht nett, aber auf Dauer wars doch immer das selbe, was allerdings ganz gut war: der Mix aus Questen,Grinden und einem sehr einfach gehaltenem Handwerkssystem wo auch der eine oder andere Gegenstand für die Beste Ausrüstung nur übers Handwerk zu bekommen war.

EVE Online: Schöne Grafik, schönes Setting an sich (Weltraum ist zwar nicht mein Ding, aber EVE macht es da richtig), allerdings durch fehlende Einsteigerhilfe und durch das Weltraumsetting auf Dauer nix für mich, Handwerkssystem wird NULL erklärt und die Tutorials sind unbrauchbar in meinen Augen, ich hab nix gegen Sandboxen in einem MMO, eher im gegenteil das alles von anderen spielern hergestellt wird hat mich eigentlich sehr gereizt, allerdings im Gesammten nix für mich

Scarlet Blade, Dragonica,usw...:
F2P Spiele waren meist nix für mich, irgendwie war dann doch der Kaufdruck zu spüren, und gegen eine mon. Gebühr für ein gutes MMO hab ich ansich nix.

AION: Fand ich nicht so toll einfach. spielfluss war für mich nicht gut auf Dauer

RoM: Wie ein Spiel nur so einen kaufdruck haben kann möchte ich nicht verstehen -.-

Habt ihr vielleicht ne idee?
Nett wäre ja ein Spiel wo man das beste Zeugs auch über Handwerk bekommen kann, ich möchte halt ungern wieder zu WoW zurück müssen


----------



## Rifter (21. Dezember 2013)

Rift fehlt in deiner Auflistung. Es ist WoW sehr ähnlich. Hat ein interessantes Housing System und große Klassenvielfalt. Zudem hat es ein faires Free 2 Play System.

Buy to Play ist Guild Wars 2. Das Kampfsystem unterscheidet sich von den anderen MMOs und die Tatsache das man auf Tank/Heiler verzichtet, macht das PvE zu einer Herausforderung für dich als Spieler sowie als Gruppe.

Zu EVE Online noch was: Einsteigerfreundlich ist es nicht. Man wird auch nicht unbedingt an die Hand genommen. EVE ist groß. Mit dem Tutorial erhältst du einen Überblick, mehr auch nicht. Du musst Eigeninitiative zeigen und deine eigenen Ziele stecken. Dabei helfen kann dir eine Corp. Es gibt Corps die speziell Anfänger aufnehmen. Dabei empfehle ich eine HighSec-Corp. Aber dennoch musst du am Ball bleiben, aufmerksam die Infos im Spiel lesen und Guides anschauen.


----------



## RoFu (21. Dezember 2013)

GW2 hab ich auch kurz angetestet und schon recht schnell gemerkt das Grinding oder farmen bekämpft wird mit allen methoden aka man möchte mir doch vorschreiben wie ich spielen soll damit die ganzen casuals auch schnell an alles kommen.

wie ist das Grinden/Farmen in RIFT und das Handwerkssystem?(Housing interessiert mich gen 0)


----------



## Rifter (21. Dezember 2013)

RoFu schrieb:


> GW2 hab ich auch kurz angetestet und schon recht schnell gemerkt das Grinding oder farmen bekämpft wird mit allen methoden aka man möchte mir doch vorschreiben wie ich spielen soll damit die ganzen casuals auch schnell an alles kommen.



Nunja, questen ist auch nix anderes als grinden... 
Und Grinden musst du (in GW2) im Endgame nicht, weil es keine Itemspirale gibt!

Wenn du eine cool inszenierte Story willst dann Spiel nen Offlinespiel oder SWToR bietet in diesem Punkt ziehmlich viel.


----------



## RoFu (21. Dezember 2013)

Es geht dabei nicht nur um die Itemspirale sondern um darum das eine droprate einfach auch ein Belohnungssystem ist, ich mags nicht so das GW2 so stark auf Casuals angepasst ist das man nicht nur die Itemspirale nicht eingebaut hat sondern effektiv sogar wirklich das farmen kaputt gemacht hatt(das Questen in GW2 ersetzt kein Grinding sorry), das ganze spiel wirkte für mich nur darauf ausgerichtet mit aller macht botten zu verhindern, scheiß doch drauf ob es auch ehrliche spieler machen.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2013)

Bau Legendaries und aufgestiegende Rüstungen - das könnte dir jede Menge Grindfeeling geben


----------



## Dunglor (22. Dezember 2013)

Das "Problem" hab ich derzeit auch. Nach Jahren in denen ich zu 90% MMOs gespielt hab, ist die Lust auf diese Spiele irgendwie raus. 
Derzeit spiel ich ab und zu ein bischen Nerverwind, ganz spassig und das Drumherum passt auch irgendwie.
Ansonsten zocke ich diverse "offline" Spiele. Falls Du unbedingt ein MMO spielen möchtest, schau doch mal bei Nerverwind rein.


----------



## Egooz (22. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bau Legendaries und aufgestiegende Rüstungen - das könnte dir jede Menge Grindfeeling geben



Aber hallo...wer Grind sucht findet ihn auch in GW2. Und das nicht mal zu knapp. 

Ansonsten kann man noch Fraktale für die Skins grinden. Einige Skins sind immer noch recht selten.


----------



## Eyora (22. Dezember 2013)

Dunglor schrieb:


> Das "Problem" hab ich derzeit auch. Nach Jahren in denen ich zu 90% MMOs gespielt hab, ist die Lust auf diese Spiele irgendwie raus.
> Derzeit spiel ich ab und zu ein bischen Nerverwind, ganz spassig und das Drumherum passt auch irgendwie.
> Ansonsten zocke ich diverse "offline" Spiele. Falls Du unbedingt ein MMO spielen möchtest, schau doch mal bei Nerverwind rein.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Jahrelang MMORPGs erst SWG dann WoW und dann jede Menge Geld für Spiele ausgegeben, die man nach dem inklusiven Monat wieder aufgegeben hat.  
Seit SWToR mag mich irgendwie gar nichts mehr begeistern, lediglich WoW bringt manchmal noch das "netter Abend"-Empfinden zurück, aber meist empfinde ich MMORPGs einfach nur noch als Zeitverschwendung. "Juhu, wieder ein Level geschafft. Und noch 78 vor mir." Das ganze noch verstärkt weil niemand mehr einen Friseur ins Spiel einbaut. Wie wäre es da mal mit einem Handwerksberuf? Andere Charaktere umdesignen zu können? Das hatte selbst SWG schon.
Aber das System fairer Abo-Gebühren ist eh dem Prinzip der Microtransaktionen gewichen. Es befreit einen davon Qualitativen Content zu bringen und erzeugt mehr Geld, da man nun für jedes RP-Element zahlen darf....  

Wie gesagt irgendwie bin ich in letzter Zeit nur noch schlecht auf MMORPGs zu sprechen, weil sie einfach keinerlei Unterhaltung mehr bieten.
Selbst WoW geht nun weg vom guten Storytelling zum Hardcore-Grind aller GW2 indem sie das Event-System übernehmen. Da gebe ich sogar Tikume recht, weshalb man da noch Abo-Gebühren zahlen soll, wenn man sich genausogut kostenlos langweilen kann.   

Aber ich finde immer öffter Singleplayer-Titel mit tollen Geschichten und Unterhaltung. Das Open World-Event-System ist dort auch sehr viel besser als in Online-Titeln, da alles was man macht mit einer tollen Geschichte hinterlegt ist.   
Nur fehlen mir dort immer die anderen Spieler. So einsam und allein ein Computerspiel zu spielen hat schon was sehr deprimierendes an sich.  

Wie gesagt bin ich letzter Zeit schlecht drauf, wird euch bestimmt nicht aufgefallen sein, aber ich dachte ich erwähne es mal, da der Thread-Titel so gut passte.

Oh, ja weshalb ich mir im Urlaub einen Internetzugang gesucht habe:

*Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest.*


----------



## Korgor (22. Dezember 2013)

Ging mir genau so, zocke z.B. mit meinen 3 Cha´s in WoW den LfR durch + Flex mitm Schurken
Danach langweile ich mich, weil ich nichts mehr zu tun habe.
Hätte ich dort ne Gilde, hätte ich wieder viel mehr Spass daran...
Aber da dies immer mit TS fürs Raiden verbunden ist, und deswegen extra nen Headset anschaffen - ne danke.

Habe auch ne lange Zeit RPG´s wie Dragon Age 2  / Two Worlds 2 / Divinity 2 / Kingdoms of Amalur gezockt.
Aber als ich die ganzen Spiele öfters durch gezockt hatte, mit allen verschiedenen Klassen,
hatte ich wieder nichts zu tun.

Momentan zocke ich Allods.
Hat mir zu F2P Zeiten viel Spass gemacht,
allerdings ging mir der Shop mit der Zeit auf den Senkel.
Weswegen ich es wieder aufgehört habe.

Aber als der Abo Server zugeschaltet wurde, habe ich dort wieder angefangen.
Und nun machts echt verdammt viel Spass.


----------



## Rifter (22. Dezember 2013)

Eyora schrieb:


> Nur fehlen mir dort immer die anderen Spieler. So einsam und allein ein Computerspiel zu spielen hat schon was sehr deprimierendes an sich.



Das is auch mein Problem mit offline Spielen... klar, der Unterhaltungswert ist ungleich höher - einige Games könnte man schon fast als Interaktiven Film bezeichnen, was schon fantastisch ist. Aber wie es mit Filmen so ist, mit jedem mal gucken wirds langweiliger.


----------



## Egooz (22. Dezember 2013)

Es sind ja aktuell 2 Threads parallel offen, die an sich das gleiche Thema behandeln und es gab schon zig andere vorher. Fast immer sind alle nennenswerten MMOGs bekannt, "durchgespielt" oder wurden abgebrochen. Erwartet ihr denn wirklich auf einmal den super geheimen MMOG-Tipp, oder eine Anleitung dazu, wie ihr auf einmal wieder Spaß haben könnt? 

Auch die nächsten MMOGs 2014/ 2015 werden gemäß der Spielerwünsche so sein, dass fast alles schnell, ohne großen Aufwand und relativ anonym ohne sich an Gilden etc. zu binden durchspielbar sein wird. Die Spieler haben es im Laufe der Jahre so verlangt und die Entwickler reagierten darauf. Zeitfresser wie SWG (z.B. Elder-Jedi) wollte niemand mehr haben. Themepark nutzt sich dann doch nach den vielen Jahren recht schnell ab, weils immer das gleiche ist. Wenn ich über Jahre 2-4 Mal pro Monat in nen Freizeitpark gehe, langweilt mich das auch irgendwann. MMOGs sind ja -da fast täglich gespielt- noch extremer. 
Sandbox MMOGs sind vielen dann aber doch wieder zu zeitintensiv und mit wenigen schnellen Erfolgen gespickt. Dort findet man u.U. aber einfach User-Inhalte, die es aber eben auch nur in der Form "von Spieler für Spieler" geben wird. 

Ansonsten...warum nicht einfach Konsequenzen daraus ziehen? Es macht keinen Spaß mehr? Schade, aber es gibt auch andere geile Hobbies. Warum also noch weiter krampfhaft Zeit und Geld in etwas versenken, was eh langweilt?

Wünsche auch schonmal frohe Feiertage!


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Dezember 2013)

RoFu schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht ne idee?
> Nett wäre ja ein Spiel wo man das beste Zeugs auch über Handwerk bekommen kann, ich möchte halt ungern wieder zu WoW zurück müssen


Schau dir mal Darkfall Unholy Wars an. Ist grad im 66% Off Sale. Ist etwas, was du sicher nicht jeden Tag siehst oder schonmal gespielt hast.


----------



## RoFu (22. Dezember 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Aber hallo...wer Grind sucht findet ihn auch in GW2. Und das nicht mal zu knapp.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man noch Fraktale für die Skins grinden. Einige Skins sind immer noch recht selten.



Nur das die Droprate in GW2 am Rande der Beleidigung in meinen Augen ist, oftmals kann man seine Reperaturkosten nicht mal decken.

Fraktale allein kannste vergessen :-) 

Darkfall ist mir von der Beschreibung her ZU sehr auf PvP ausgelegt


----------



## Egooz (22. Dezember 2013)

RoFu schrieb:


> Nur das die Droprate in GW2 am Rande der Beleidigung in meinen Augen ist, oftmals kann man seine Reperaturkosten nicht mal decken.


Ja die Dropraten sind unterirdisch, aber an sich ist das doch kein Thema für einen Grinder?



RoFu schrieb:


> Fraktale allein kannste vergessen :-)


Dafür gibts in MMOGs ja auch Mitspieler. Aber ich weiß schon was nun kommt: "Ne ich spiele MMOGs nur solo."



Ich würd dir vielleicht mal Diablo inkl. den ganzen Klonen oder Guild Wars 1 empfehlen.


----------



## DexDrive (22. Dezember 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Darkfall Unholy Wars an. Ist grad im 66% Off Sale. Ist etwas, was du sicher nicht jeden Tag siehst oder schonmal gespielt hast.



Das würd mich auch interessieren allerdings bin ich grad wegen Weinachten ein bischen knapp bei Kasse muss also warten bis ich meinen Monatslohn bekomme 
Aber ich denke das wäre was für mich da ich Mortal Online schon cool finde.


----------



## RoFu (22. Dezember 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Ja die Dropraten sind unterirdisch, aber an sich ist das doch kein Thema für einen Grinder?
> 
> 
> Dafür gibts in MMOGs ja auch Mitspieler. Aber ich weiß schon was nun kommt: "Ne ich spiele MMOGs nur solo."
> ...



ne nicht zwingend allein, aber ich möchte halt nicht zum gruppenspiel gezwungen werden weil man sonnst nix erreichen kann.
Naja etwas über die reaperaturkosten sollte es echt schon gehen.


----------



## Mayestic (22. Dezember 2013)

Korgor schrieb:


> Ging mir genau so, zocke z.B. mit meinen 3 Cha´s in WoW den LfR durch + Flex mitm Schurken
> Danach langweile ich mich, weil ich nichts mehr zu tun habe.
> Hätte ich dort ne Gilde, hätte ich wieder viel mehr Spass daran...
> Aber da dies immer mit TS fürs Raiden verbunden ist, und deswegen extra nen Headset anschaffen - ne danke.



Also das kann man so nicht stehn lassen. Du brauchst doch kein Headset fürs Teamspeak. 
Du hast ehh nix zu melden wenn du zuhören kannst ist das den meisten sowieso lieber als wenn du noch dazwischen blubberst.
Du hast doch Lautsprecher ? Also kannst du jeden im TS hören.
Sollten sie dennoch wirklich darauf bestehen das du auch sprechen musst reicht ein billiges 5€ Mikrofon.

http://www.amazon.de/Mikrofon-Schwanenhals-Telefonie-laptop-ST03-M/dp/B00629MJH0/ref=sr_1_12?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1387741146&sr=1-12 für 4,99€
http://www.amazon.de/K%C3%B6nig-CMP-MIC9-Flexible-Mikrofon-schwarz/dp/B001I60ILG/ref=sr_1_7?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1387741146&sr=1-7 für 5,25€
http://www.amazon.de/flexibles-Mikrofon-Microphone-Laptop-Notebook/dp/B009DB6UR4/ref=sr_1_26?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1387741247&sr=1-26 für 1,89€

Jetzt magst du sagen, ja du Held da kommen aber noch Versandkosten drauf zu Hampel.
Ja, stimmt. Aber solche Ramschmikrofone findest du wenn du nicht grade am Arsch der Welt wohnst auch sonst überall im Elektrohandel. 
Oder hier, ne Ebayauktion. Aktuell 1€ + 1,50€ Porto aber wir wissen ja das sich der Preis jederzeit ändern kann. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Compaq-PC-Mikrofon-Clip-Klebe-Halterung-/231121452184?pt=DE_Computing_Mikrofone&clk_rvr_id=563939891823
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kondensator-Mikrofon-Ansteck-Mikro-Mini-Micro-mit-3-5-Klinkenstecker-/271225346834?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Mikrofone&hash=item3f264a5b12 2,99€ Sofortkauf + 2,40€ Porto. 

Aber ich nehme mal an das du einfach ne Ausrede suchst zumal es auch genug Raids gibt die auf TS komplett verzichten.
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie das ist eine hocherotische Stimme zu haben und daher nicht gerne ins TS gehn weil man danach andauernd angebaggert wird.

Lad dir mal das Addon "oqueue" runter. Das ist eine realmübergreifende Raidsuche. Dort sind alle EU-WoW-Server drin. Dementsprechend alle Sprachen vorhanden.
Dort ist oftmals außer englisch im Chat keinerlei großartige allgemeine Verständigung möglich (zumal auch nicht jeder klingonisch kann) und unsere Flex Raids klappen trotzdem.
Natürlich geht auch so einiges schief


----------



## Mayestic (22. Dezember 2013)

RoFu schrieb:


> EVE Online: Schöne Grafik, schönes Setting an sich (Weltraum ist zwar nicht mein Ding, aber EVE macht es da richtig), allerdings durch fehlende Einsteigerhilfe und durch das Weltraumsetting auf Dauer nix für mich, Handwerkssystem wird NULL erklärt und die Tutorials sind unbrauchbar in meinen Augen, ich hab nix gegen Sandboxen in einem MMO, eher im gegenteil das alles von anderen spielern hergestellt wird hat mich eigentlich sehr gereizt, allerdings im Gesammten nix für mich
> 
> AION: Fand ich nicht so toll einfach. spielfluss war für mich nicht gut auf Dauer
> 
> ...



Tja Eve Online. Sagen wirs mal so. Das Spiel war schon mal Einsteigerunfreundlicher. 
Ich Forum aber das muss man ja quasi erstmal wissen gibt es ein Unterforum. Sone Art "Werbt einen Freund" - Forum ähnlich wie in WoW.
Dort kann man über einen speziellen Link eines aktiven Spielers zuerst mal 21 anstelle der normalen 14 Tage zur Probe spielen.
Gefällt das Spiel und du machst mit nem GTC oder Plex einen Vollaccount dann bekommt der der dich "geworben" hat einen Plex geschenkt. 
Dieser Plex wiederum wird meistens verkauft und der Geworbene in dem Fall du bekommst einen %ualen Anteil am Erlös. 
Das sind nicht selten auch mal 500 Millionen ISK, je nach aktuellem Kurs für Plex halt. Mal mehr, mal weniger.

Das aber entscheidende daran ist dann erstmal quasi das es auch Spieler gibt die dir weniger ISK auszahlen dafür aber ihre Erfahrung mit dir teilen.
Sie erklären dir quasi das Spiel, zumindest den Anfang denn wie du schon sagtest die meisten Tutorials im Spiel sind schrott.
Womit wir schon beim unbeliebten nächsten Thema wären, der Corporation.

Du brauchst meiner Meinung nach eine Corp. Ohne Corp hast du es unendlich schwerer.
Es gibt genug Corps die keinerlei Geldsorgen haben aber von ihren Mitgliedern 100% Steuern verlangen dafür einem aber ALLES geben was man braucht.
Du entscheidest dich dann anfangs welchen Weg du primär gehn willst Bergbau, Missionrunner, Cloaker oder wie auch immer. Wobei Cloaker doch recht sinnfrei ist am Anfang. 

Dann geben dir diese Corps alle Skillbücher kostenlos und erklären dir wie du zu skillen hast. Ja, klar persönliche Freiheit ade aber du hast ja sowieso keinen Plan und hast keine Ahnung was du tust also vertrau darauf das die anderen wissen was zu tun ist.

Man nimmt dich auch mit auf Bergbauevents oder du verdienst dir deine ersten ISK damit das du einem erfahrenen Spieler hinterherfliegst der selber Missionen fliegt und du "entsorgst" dann die toten Gegner. Der Loot gehört dir. 

Ich bin selbst jemand der sehr gerne MMOs spielt weil ich eine lebendige Welt brauche die mir kein SinglePlayer liefern kann. Ich möchte aber nicht zum Gruppenspiel gezwungen werden, möchte mein eigenens Ding machen.
Da hört es mMn aber in EVE auch schon auf. Alleine bist du nichts. Alleine bist du ein Opfer das danach schreit gepoddet zu werden. 
EVE ist fantastisch aber knallhart. Dort wird den Spielern eine Art von Freiheit gewährt die es in keinem anderen MMO gibt. 
Dort herrscht der Kapitalismus in den übelsten Versionen, gefolgt von Anarchie und dem Recht des Stärkeren und zwei sind nun mal meistens stärker als einer. Naja in der Theorie zumindest.




Was störte dich denn an Aion ? Ich meine du magst doch grinden *lacht*
Naja wobei so schlimm empfand ich das nie. 
Aber 20 mal in ne Instanz rennen und 20 mal keinen Loot vom Endboss bekommen pisst mich schon gewaltig an vorallem dann wenn es den Endboss auch noch in zwei Versionen gibt und beide zwar droppen aber man nur den Drop einer der beiden Versionen sucht.
Tja. 
Aber AION wandelt sich ja total. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe kann man heute sogar komplett ohne Zwangs-Open-PvP leveln. Candy-Land nannten wir das damals in WoW. Das gute alte Trammel. 



Wenn Handwerk so wichtig ist wie wäre es denn dann mal mit Final Fantasy 14 ARR.
Ich persönlich mag es nicht so richtig, spiele es aktuell zwar aber naja, klassische Fehlentscheidung für mich persönlich und das zum wiederholten Mal  Ich wollte doch letzten Monat schon aufhören 
Dort kannst du auch einen reinen Handwerker spielen. 

In FF14 levelst du deinen Handwerker halt nur übers Handwerk. Dein Charakterlevel steigt nur durchs handwerken. 
Du hast halt wie in WoW könnte man sagen die Möglichkeit mehrere Spezialisierungen anzulegen. 
Und im Grunde genommen ist Bergbau eine eigenständige Klasse. Durch den Abbau von Erz bekommst du EXP und steigst somit im Level. Je höher dein Level desto mehr Erzsorten kannst du abbauen und keine Frage das ist richtig perverser grind mMn. 
Leider hat das Spiel wieder ein paar Dinge die mich stören. Unter anderem den immer noch aktuellen Gruppenzwang wenn man die Storyquest spielt denn diese ist zumindest im PvE ein Pflichtprogramm.
Man MUSS die Story spielen, diese führt einen durch alle Instanzen und diese Instanzen MUSS man spielen sonst gibt es keine Quests mehr. Grinden hingegen könntest du ganz klar weiterhin. 

Oder wie wäre es (kein Witz) mit Minecraft ? Das Handwerkssystem ist wenn du dich nicht spoilern lässt oder schummelst und dirn paar Guides anliest eine Herausforderung denn es gibt keine festen Rezepte in deinem Handwerk. 
Du haust einfach auf gut Glück ein paar Gegenstände zusammen und mit Glück erschaffst du dabei einen brauchbaren Gegenstand. Vieles davon ist aber auch einfach nur logisch. 

Als Beispiel. Du findest einen Stock und beim Bergbau plötzlich Kohle. 
Du verbindest die Kohle im Handwerksmenu mit dem Stock und hast eine Fackel.
Die Fackel verbindest du mit einem Kürbis und du hast ne Kürbislaterne. 

Fackels sind halt z.B. elementar wichtig. Im Dunkeln können Monster spawnen, im hellen nicht. Naja selten 

Wenn dir die Grafik nicht zusagt warte halt auf Everquest Next Landmark das ist ja im Grunde genommen nix anderes als ein Minecraft 2.0


Oder du gehst ganz in die Retrokiste und siedelst dích auf einem Ultima Online Server oder Freeshard an. 
Je nachdem welche Regeln es dort gibt ist es mit Handwerk ganz gut gestellt. 

Man weiß ja das alle Gegenstände iwann zerstört werden weil die Haltbarkeit unaufhörlich sinkt. 
Daher sind die meisten Ausrüstungsgegenstände eher Verbrauchsartikel und durch Handwerk kann man diese eben herstellen. 


Was Guildwars2 betrifft. Ja, sie machen einem das profitable grinden echt nicht leicht. 
Aber die Spieler finden eigentlich immer noch etwas neues. 
Ich muss sagen ich war die Tage zwar online wegen dem Weihnachtsevent aber ich hab nicht nachgeschaut ob es die grindgruppen immer noch gibt.

Damit meine ich die Random-Zergs die durch die Gegend rennen und die kleineren und größeren Bosse im Akkord umnieten. 
Das wurde ja schon oft generft. Ich weiß gar nicht wie lange ich schon vor Arah rumgelaufen bin und wir dort andauernd alle möglichen Bosse und Event abgefarmt haben.
Dann wurde die Respawntimer hochgesetzt und der Spuk war vorbei. Leider. 
Aber wir waren ja erfinderisch und haben neue Wege gesucht und siehe da.
Kurze Zeit später rannten wir durch Frostgorge Sound gerannt und haben dort alles plattgewalzt und das ganze 12 Stunden am Tag weil uns ansonsten total langweilig war.


Diese Langeweile ist normal. Vielleicht wäre es auch einfach besser wenn du dir mal ne Auszeit gönnst. 
Ich z.B. spiele nun seit 3 Monaten wieder WoW, nebenher noch andere Spiele aber ich hab eine 2,5 Jahre lange WoW Pause hinter mir. 
Die letzten 3 Monate war WoW TOP. Aber es wird auch schon wieder langweilig. 
Ich laufe gildenlos wie üblich durch die Gegend, hab ne volle Freundesliste und gehe ausschließlich mit Randomraids los.
Ich mag keine Verpflichtungen mehr im Spiel und ne Gilde und eine Stammgruppe wären eine Verpflichtung. 
Wenn ich mal ne Woche kein Bock habe zu spielen quängelt mich auch keiner aufm Handy das ich doch bitte online komme denn dem Raid fehlt ein Heiler. 

Ich spiele halt einfach gerne MMOs bin aber gerne "alleine". Dafür tummel ich mich gerne im Auktionshaus, mach aus WoW ne Wirtschaftssimulation und ich habe kein Problem damit 12 Stunden im Kreis zu fliegen und Blümchen oder Erze zu farmen.
Das "BESTE" Equip brauche ich dafür dann aber auch nicht. Was nutzt mir das beste Equip wenn ich es nicht brauche ? Der Erzader ist das egal ob ich iLvl 100 oder 549 habe. Sie muss so oder so dran glauben 

Es ist etwas paradox. Ich kann zwar den ganzen Tag auf der zeitlosen Insel hocken und die Raremobs umnieten schaffe es aber nicht mich aufzuraffen und nen 2. Char auf 90 zu spielen  85er hätte ich genug. 
Kein Bock. 

Wird Zeit das ich mir was anderes zum spielen suche. Schaun wir mal was Frühjahr 2014 so bringt.


----------



## RoFu (22. Dezember 2013)

Ist FF14 was Handwerk angeht also wirklich so gut wie viele sagen?
Wenn ja wäre das ja mal nen Test wert.


----------



## Egooz (22. Dezember 2013)

RoFu schrieb:


> ne nicht zwingend allein, aber ich möchte halt nicht zum gruppenspiel gezwungen werden weil man sonnst nix erreichen kann.
> Naja etwas über die reaperaturkosten sollte es echt schon gehen.



Aber gerade in GW2 sind auf vielen Karten Boss-Zergs, zusätzlich zu Weltbossen und Dungeon-Farmgruppen, unterwegs. Da muss man nicht mal mit in die Gruppe. Seit geraumer Zeit droppen die ja Beutel mit Mats, Exos etc.
Diese Zergs kreiseln ihre Routen viele viele Stunden ab und gehen da richtig mit Plus raus.

Also nochmal: wer in GW2 Grind will, findet ihn an sämtlichen Ecken. Auch ohne sich an Gilden oder Gruppen zu binden. Und wer ohne Gold zu kaufen Legendaries und aufgestiegene Rüstungen craften will hat auch richtig was vor sich.
In GW2 sollte man sich halt umstellen. Es ist nur sehr schlecht möglich, eine Sorte von Mobs für Material X zu farmen. Das funktioniert zwar an einigen Stellen, aber ist so leider nicht mehr von ANet gedacht.


----------



## Korgor (23. Dezember 2013)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Aber ich nehme mal an das du einfach ne Ausrede suchst zumal es auch genug Raids gibt die auf TS komplett verzichten.
> Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie das ist eine hocherotische Stimme zu haben und daher nicht gerne ins TS gehn weil man danach andauernd angebaggert wird.


Genau das ist der Punkt...
Zu BC und WotLK war ich immer Raidleader, doch als sich dann die Gilde aufgelöst hat stand ich alleine da.
Und aus dem Alter bin ich raus, dass ich mich für eine Gilde bewerbe und meine ganzen Daten preisgebe - das ist ein Spiel und kein Leben!

Und jetzt kommt Arbeit + Meisterschule + Haushalt (da Wohnung) noch dazu und dann gibt
es noch das Raidzeiten Problem. Die meißten haben immer so seltsame Zeiten mitten
in der Woche z.B. 19.00 - 22.30 Uhr und das am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.
Für meine Arbeit muss ich ausgeschlafen sein (mind. 7h)
Eine Gilde finden, welche nur am Wochenende raidet ist fast nicht möglich,
vorallem noch als Damage Dealer wo dann noch nen GearScore von einem verlangt wird,
welcher unmöglich ohne Raids im "normalen" Modus zu schaffen ist.

Hach ich vermisse die BC / WotLK Zeiten, wo das Gear scheissegal war und man
darauf geachtet hat, dass der Spieler seinen Character beherrscht.
Wenn ich mit meinem Schurken Spieler abziehe, welche deutlich overgeared sind als ich...

Das Addon werde ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Egooz (23. Dezember 2013)

Gear war doch zu TBC nicht egal!? Vielleicht für Kara und Gruul/ Maggi, aber danach ging die Mühle inkl. Content-Blockern doch erst richtig los. 
In WotLK war das entspannter, aber egal war Gear noch nie in WoW. 

Zu den Bewerbungen: 
Da stimm ich dir zu. Ich hab zu Classic und TBC selbst "Bewerbungsgespräche" geführt, da ich für die Bewerber zuständig war. Es ging dabei aber weniger ums Gear, Exp etc., sondern um die Person und ob sie in die Gilde passt. Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich so einen Schwachsinn von keiner der beiden Seiten mehr mitmachen, damals war das ein 2. Leben in großem Umfang. 
Aber heute noch Bewerbungen inkl. Facebook-Profil und beruflichem Lebenslauf? Öhm worum geht's nochmal? Achja, um virtuelle Unterhaltung. Solche Gilden meide ich einfach schon, sobald in der Chat-Werbung eine Bewerbung gefordert wird.


----------



## Rifter (24. Dezember 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Es ging dabei aber weniger ums Gear, Exp etc., sondern um die Person und *ob sie in die Gilde passt*. Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich so einen Schwachsinn von keiner der beiden Seiten mehr mitmachen, damals war das ein 2. Leben in großem Umfang.
> Aber heute noch Bewerbungen inkl. Facebook-Profil und beruflichem Lebenslauf? Öhm worum geht's nochmal? Achja, um virtuelle Unterhaltung. Solche Gilden meide ich einfach schon, sobald in der Chat-Werbung eine Bewerbung gefordert wird.



In dieser Zeit (Classic/BC, teilweiße noch WotLK) war auch der Zusammenhalt wichtiger! Man musste sich aufeinander verlassen können!
Heute ist nahezu jeder austauschbar und es findet sich für jede Position Ersatz...  

Ein spiel indem der Zusammenhalt noch wichtiger ist, auch heute noch, ist EVE Online! Da muss man sich schon vertrauen können und als Neuer sich dieses vertrauen auch verdienen. In EVE wird daher noch stärker geprüft ob der Mensch auch zu der Gruppe passt. Und eine "Bewerbung" ist hier Standard.

Manches Prozedere halte ich auch für Unfug. Aber man kann auch hier sehen dass sich WoW vom Gruppenspiel entfernt hat. Es geht darum, das der *Einzelne* schnell spaß haben kann. Die Bedeutung einer starken Gemeinschaft, ist hingegen in den Hintergrund gerückt. 
(die Rede ist vom LFR-/Normalen-Content)


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2014)

Was entwickelt Wildstar denn weiter?


----------



## amnie (1. Februar 2014)

äh, also irgendwas neues hab ich bisher bei Wildstar nicht enddecken können. klassen gabs alle schon, story gabs schon, kampfsystem gabs schon, 'auf lustig' gabs schon...

ich denke aber eh, dass dein ganzer punkt für die katz' ist, da auch MMOs nicht davon leben, irgendwas komplett neu zu erfinden, sondern das, was schon da ist, besser zu machen. genau deshalb ist WoW ja so erfolgreich geworden. weil es EQ eigentlich mehr oder weniger 1 zu 1 kopiert hat, aber dann nach verlangen der spielerschaft angepasst hat - nicht zu vergessen, dass blizzard (mehr oder weniger zufällig, man weiß es nicht) die 'zeiten der zeit' erkannt hat, und eben genau dann rauskam, als internetflatrates im kommen waren und die computerspiele anfingen nicht nur was für nerds zu sein. und dann natürlich massive werbung. jeder heini kannte jemanden, der WoW spielte, oder wenn man dann seine internet flat bekam wurde man direkt mit popups zugemüllt. 90% der spieler die WoW so circla 2006-2007 spielsten WUSSTEN ja nichtmal, dass es da noch alternativen gab.

qualität hat damit nichts zu tun, und am ende des tages kommt es bei MMOs eben auch doch darauf an, mit WEM man spielt. heute is das halt etwas schwerer, weil es so dermaßen viele unterschiedliche spiele gibt und wirklich JEDES MMO einem sowieso madig geredet wird (das gute liebe alte unterbewusstsein)

und das alles nach hinten los ging was 'neu' war ist ja auch blödsinn. auch wenn leute ja zb gerne behaupten (!!) SWTOR wäre ach so erfolglos, ganz offensichtlich sehen andere entwickler/publisher (also leute, die im gegenteil von den 'fachmännern' die man immer in foren trifft wirklich sich damit professionell beschäftgen was so abgeht) ja, dass das spiel so ettliches neues ins genre gebracht hat.

Neverwinter zb hat direkt mal das 'companion system' kopiert, TSW und GW2 setzten auch auf komplett vertone quests (GW2 auch auf pseudoentscheidungen), FFXIV hat das marktsystem übernommen...

und das ist jetzt nur ein beispiel, dass mir einfällt, weil ich das immernoch spiele (und die anderen erwähnten spiele gespielt habe bzw mehr oder weniger immer mal wieder)


ps: wer aion, tera oder blade and soul spielt is eh selbst schuld. hehe



edit:
ganz vergessen. das tolle 'action combat' gedönse ist ja eigentlich auch nen gutes beispiel dafür, dass ein spiel, dass etwas neues versucht, damit nicht unbedingt erfolgreich sein muss - das system selbst aber durchaus mal 'in' sein könnte.

das erste MMO, dass das im großen stil gemacht hat war The Chronicles of Spellborn. wurde sogar mal 'gehyped', kam dummerweise aber erst 2 jahre nach dem hype raus (danke nochmal dafür, failster)
spiel sank wie nen sack kartoffeln, und der SELBE publisher ERDREIßTET sich, nen paar jahre später nen spiel mit fast 1 zu 1 dem gleichen kampfsystem zu präsentieren - als weltneuheit. 
(ja ich hab da so nen persönliches problem mit infernum oder wie auch immer sie sich jetzt grad mal wieder nennen)


----------



## Nexilein (1. Februar 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> äh, also irgendwas neues hab ich bisher bei Wildstar nicht enddecken können. klassen gabs alle schon, story gabs schon, kampfsystem gabs schon, 'auf lustig' gabs schon...
> 
> ich denke aber eh, dass dein ganzer punkt für die katz' ist, da auch MMOs nicht davon leben, irgendwas komplett neu zu erfinden, sondern das, was schon da ist, besser zu machen.



So sieht's aus. 
Wenn man sich ansieht wie sich MMORPGs in den letzten 10 Jahren entwickelt haben, dann gibt es eine Menge Veränderungen.
Das war aber Evolution, keine Revolution. Warum sollte man erfolgreiche Konzepte auch über den Haufen werfen solange sie funktionieren?


----------



## Niburu (8. Februar 2014)

Bist du daran interessiert gleich von anfang an einer Gilde zu joinen und aktiv am Gildenleben teilzunehmen empfehle ich dir: 

http://www.darkfallonline.com/


Achja, in dem Spiel ist sämtliche Ausrüstung gecrafted. Nur die absolut niedrigste Item Stufe dropt von Monstern damit man ins Spiel kommt.

Siehe auch:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206104-darkfall-prmotion/page__pid__3401352__st__0&#entry3401352


----------



## Tydor (10. Februar 2014)

gogo Darkfall gogo


----------



## Uncrebal (3. März 2014)

Hey, ich würde mal in Rift reinschauen. Finde das Spiel wirklich gut! Ist ein wenig wie WoW nur besser ( meine Meinung) man hat extrem viele Klassenmöglichkeiten, von Nahkampfmagier bis zu Schurkentanks. Außerdem ist der Endcontent ziemlich gut da es lange dauert das beste EQ zu farmen. 
Jedoch ist es nicht das schwerste Spiel was PvP oder Leveln angeht, man levelt sehr schnell und PvP ist manchmal Matckmakingshalber nicht fair das man oft mit deutlich stärkeren zusammenspielen muss.
Jedoch finde ich es das im großen und ganzen ziemlich gut ist, vor allem weil es so viele Möglichkeiten bietet, man kann tausend Dinge machen, Craften,Dungeons,PvP,Chroniken ( Ein -oder Zweimanndungeons), Dimensionen (eigene kleine Welten wo man bauen kann), Risse,Dailys,Saga-Quests,Artefakte sammeln, Erfolge sammeln und und und. Meiner Meinung nach eins der besten MMOrpg auf dem Markt.
Zu den anderen Spielen, G2W ist fast ein komplettes PvP Spiel also wenn du gerne PvP spielst ziemlich gut, wenn nicht dann eher nicht.
Aion finde ich p2w bzw. man muss 10Euro im Monat ausgeben um wirklich etwas zu erreichen.
Tera ist ein grinding Spiel mit toller Grafik....meiner Meinung nach kein Endcontent und es wird schnell langweilig
Teso finde ich auch zu sehr PvP, Pve ist fast nicht vorhanden da es eigentlich keine Rollen gibt. Ist mir zu viel RpG und zu wenig MMO geworden.
Swtor habe ich nie gespielt aber auch nicht viel gutes von gehört.
Eventuell würde ich mir noch ArcheAge, Blade and Souls und Everquest Next angucken. Sind zwar alle noch nicht released aber ich sehe Potenzial.


----------



## hockomat (3. März 2014)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Teso finde ich auch zu sehr PvP, Pve ist fast nicht vorhanden da es eigentlich keine Rollen gibt.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]LOL kein PVE und keine Rollen dann hast du aber ein anderes Teso als ich gespielt.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Zu Rift es war mal ein sehr sehr gutes Spiel ich finde aber seit F2P hat es stark nachgelassen aber trotzdem bietet es noch ganz gut was wenn du einmal ein bißchen Kohle ausgibst haste den bevorzugt Status und kannst eigentlich so gut wie alles Gratis Spielen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Zu GW2 es liegt schon ein guter Schwerpunkt auf PvP aber es gibt genauso viel PvE Inhalt auch wenn dieser hier wirklich Geschmackssache ist (meine ist es zb überhaupt nicht dank fehlender Rollen)[/font]


----------



## Sucoon (5. März 2014)

also ich kann das dem Threat-Ersteller nachempfinden. irgendwann wird man müde vom system, die comunity wandelt sich und die alten bekanntschaften zerfallen usw.

ultima online war toll aber nach 8 Jahren und gewissen lebenswandel war dann schluss und ich habe über Ryzom auf wow gewechselt.

neues system, neue leute am anfang bis ende bc ganz toll. danach wurde es für mich mit jeder erweiterung langweiliger und schlimmer. insgesamt habe ich es auch ca 7 jahre ausgehalten bis anfang MoP. zwischenzeitlich imer mal wieder Pausen gemacht und anderes probiert. Rift, AoC, HdrO usw. ähnen sich alle im spielablauf, aber auf dauer langweilig.

das problem für mich sind grinds und farmen und dailys, das ist langweilig. mich fesselt das leveln und die story sowie neuer content, danach wird es schnell langweilig durch die ewige wiederholung.

FF XIV: aRR habe ich auch probiert, nettes setting, nette story, nach 2 monaten kam ich aber in der story nicht mehr weiter, da ich eine woche lang keinen riad für dien storryraid zusammen bekommen hab und dort fest hing.

TESO habe ich jetzt das BETA-Wochenende gespielt. die grafik sieht gut aus, die story bietet auch einiges, spiel gekauft. wird mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht alzu lange beschäftigen, aber ich mag skyrim also gebe ich dme spiel eine chance.

generell bin ich vom mmo-rpg genre müde. da es in der regel immer das selbe system ist. und die aktion eher beschränkt.

daher zocke ich für den kurzen spass im moment Loadout, ein f2p - tf2 ähnlicher schneller arcade-shooter. gibts auch bei steam als download.

mein hauptgame ist aber im moment planetside2 - quasi ein f2p taktik shooter ähnlich bf3/4 nur im größeren ausmaß. da ist immer "krieg" und Aktion auf einem viel höherem lvl als bei einem mmo-rpg.


----------



## Aaryon01 (18. April 2014)

Eigentlich geht es hier ja gar nicht um MMO Müdigkeit, sondern eher um Alternativen zu bisher gespieltem. Ich für meinen Teil habe diese MMO Müdigkeit seit einiger Zeit total, und natürlich können die Gründe dafür bei jedem wieder anders aussehen. Die immer gleiche Mechanik bzw. die gesetzten Grenzen gegenüber Offline Rollenspielen sind ganz bestimmt für mich ein Grund, auch wenn MMOs ja heute sehr viel Raum auch für Solospieler lassen. Solospieler kann man aus Überzeugung sein, oder auch aus rein zeitlichen Gründen, wenn einem Beruf, Familie und überhaupt das Real Life kaum chancen lassen richtig aktiv und intensiv an Gruppenspiel teilzunehmen. Also "wurstelt" man sich meist alleine durch, weil man auch gerne so intensive und riesige Online Welten erleben will und nimmt mit, was man kann. Aber irgendwie belibt am Ende bei mir doch immer die Erkenntnis - es reicht einfach nicht für DAS intensive Spielerlebnis, das ich zumindest offline habe - und gerade das aktuelle TESO ist für mich ein Musterbeispiel dafür...

Ich bin ein großer Elder Scrolls Fan seit Morrowind. Die Spiele davor kenne ich nicht, das war noch vor meiner aktiven PC Zeit. Aber seither hat sich diese Universum (offline) immer weiter entwickelt, und Skyrim ist für mich der krönende Höhepunkt. Die Möglichkeiten dort sind so was von vielfältig - und eben nicht nur auf den Standard beschränkt, von wegen questen, sammeln und aufsteigen. Ich liebe das absolut, wenn das Rollenspiel eine Rolle so vielfältig wie möglich abdeckt, und Skyrim bietet einem da so viel wie nie zuvor. Nur als Beispiel das mit dem Hausbau, Familie gründen,etc.
Zugegeben, als TESO angekündigt wurde hielten sich bei mir Skepsis und hoffnung erst mal die Waage. Ich konnte mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, wie das Elder Scrolls Universum mit seinem intensiven Spielgefühl in ein MMO übertragen werden sollte - außer mit großen Abstrichen. Und genauso ist es letztlich gekommen, für mich jedenfalls rein subjektiv, denn viele Elemente, die mir lieb und teuer sind, fallen definitiv oder zumindest scheinbar weg - trotz allem, was ich seither verfolge, inklusive buffed Sonderheft, blicke ich immer noch nicht komplett durch. Für mich stellt sich TESO derzeit so:

- zu teuer
Minimum 55 € für das Spiel (Download) oder 60 € als DVD Version + 12,99 € Abogebühren im Monat, das empfinde ich schon als happig. Zumal es dann auch trotzdem noch einen Ingame Shop gibt, wo man im Sonderheft dann gleich mal liest "ein paar Euro zu investieren", um sich ein Pferd leisten zu können - denn die sind hier offensichtlich so teuer, daß man wohl sehr lange zu fuß unterwegs sein wird bevor man sich auch nur ein einziges Pferd leisten kann. Das nnene ich für mich Wucher...

- kein Housing
Das, was mir an Elder Scrolls lieb und teuer geworden ist, fehlt hier komplett, und es gibt keinerlei definitive Zusage, daß das jemals kommt. Mit "zur Kenntnis nehmen" oder "könnte mal kommen" ist hier gar nichts sicher, für mich in Elder Scrolls ein absolutes "no go"...

- keine Pets (?)
Das weiß ich nicht, ich konnte aber bisher schlicht nichts dazu finden. Offline konnte ich immer irgendwelche Pets halten, und auch die liebe ich einfach...

- das Gildenminus
Eine Gilde ohne Gildenhalle, Wappen, Banner, etc? Ich weiß nicht, was sich die Macher dabei denken, aber das ist schon mehr als dürftig. Keine Ahnung, was da noch kommen mag, aber es paßt jedenfalls zum bisherigen Bild, da es ja auch kein Housing gibt...

- ganz Tamriel begehbar (?)
So hatte ich mir das gewünscht, wie sicherlich jeder Elder Scrolls Fan, aber so wie ich es verstehe funktioniert es so dann doch nicht. Erst mal ist Cyrodiil, also der Oblivion Bereich, ja reines PvP Gebiet, und wer wie ich nur PvE spielt kann das schon mal streichen. Der Rest der Welt ist ja in drei Pakte gegliedert, und so wie ich es verstehe levelt und questet man nur im jeweils eigenen Paktbereich. Um wirklich alles zu sehen müßte man demnach also mindestens drei Charaktere hochleveln, einen in jedem Pakt. Wer wie ich nur wenig Zeit hat und meist nur mit einem Charakter spielt würde dann nur sehr wenig von der gesamten Welt sehen...

- überlaufene Welt
Zumindest am Anfang nun sicherlich ein Problem, wenn sich alle in den Startgebieten drängeln, und da ja nichts instanziert ist, man da sicherlich ganz andere Probleme hat als in den Offline Spielen...

Das sind mal ein paar Fakten, wie sie sich mir derzeit stellen, Fehler natürlich vorbehalten, es kann ja auch das eine oder andere ganz anders sein. Für mich stellt sich die TESO Frage so jedenfalls nicht, und nachdem ich auch diverse andere MMOs gespielt und irgendwann wieder aufgegeben habe, ist nun erst mal Pause. Ob mich wieder mal ein Spiel so richtig packt weiß ich nicht, TESO in dieser Form wird es auf jeden Fall nicht sein. Das ist nicht mein Elder Scrolls, so wie ich es kenne und liebe...


----------



## Geige (19. April 2014)

Also ohne ESO jetzt verteidigen zu wollen:
Es ist durchaus möglich die Gebiete der anderen Fraktionen nach erreichen der Maximalstufe mit demselben Charakter zu erkunden und Pets gibt es auch.
(Sowohl Minipets -Affe aus der CB- als auch Kampfpets)


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2014)

teso gibts es schon ab 28 euro als normalen retail key bei diversen digital shops


----------



## maxkhl (14. Juni 2014)

Neocron wäre noch ein Geheimtipp.
Ist ein FPS MMORPG. Relativ schlechte Grafik aber Inhaltlich können sich da neue MMOs sogar noch ne Scheibe abschneiden.^^

Mittlerweile wird das Spiel von der Community weiterentwickelt. Ist also kostenlos ohne Einschränkungen.

Ist halt SciFi. Mag nicht jeder.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2014)

maxkhl schrieb:


> Ist halt SciFi. Mag nicht jeder.


Das sag mal nicht. Nach dem 587.532sten MMO mit Mittelalterflair sicherlich eine willkommene Abwechslung. Davon abgesehen ist SciFi meiner Meinung nach, gerade in diesem und nächsten Jahr so richtig im kommen. Auch wenn es meistens keine MMO´s sind die da kommen, ist das Interesse doch recht groß. Gerade weil es in den letzten Jahren kaum nennenswerte (eine Hand voll) Spiele im SciFi-Bereich gegeben hat.
Ich z.B. würde in SciFi nichts lieber sehen, als ein MMO mit Stargate als Thema.


----------



## Egooz (14. Juni 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich z.B. würde in SciFi nichts lieber sehen, als ein MMO mit Stargate als Thema.



Ja es ist echt schade, dass Stargate Online vor Jahren eingestampft wurde. Dank der Lore hätte man Fans aus sämtlichen Genres bedienen können. Fantasy, Mittelalter, SciFi, Steampunk, Cyberpunk, Zombies, Vampire....dank der Planeten wären der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt worden.

Aber...der Drops ist wohl gelutscht.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2014)

Egooz schrieb:


> Ja es ist echt schade, dass Stargate Online vor Jahren eingestampft wurde.


Ja genau. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es damals ja leider noch nicht das "crowdfunding" oder "Kickstarter".
Ich hoffe, wenn es so keiner programmiert, dass über diese Schienen mal was laufen wird. Ich wäre einer der ersten, die was dazu geben würden. Und ein Spiel mit Stargate als Thema könnte weltweit einen ähnlichen positiven Effekt auslösen, wie bei Elite-dangerous oder Star Citizen. Da bin ich fest von überzeugt.


----------



## Irjana (29. Juni 2014)

Ich bin derzeit auch wider mal etwas müde von WoW, nur fehlt GW2 eben schon etwas was, einen am Ball bleiben lässt. Wenn es dann wenigstens was in Richtung Rollenspiel geben würde, das aber totale Fehlanzeige oder ich hab bisher noch nichts gefunden.

Ich bin gerade in GW2 noch auf der Suche nach schönen Orten, die einfach zum verweilen einladen. Bin dort bisher noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden, ohen alle par Minuten mich mit x Mops ruschlägern zu dürfen - sehr entspannen


----------



## Tonkra (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn du bei WoW müde geworden bist. vielleicht ist ja Final Fantasy 14 was für dich 

Die Bosskämpfe und raids sind schon sehr geil gemacht 

Video zum kommenden content patch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFcbpoVdVKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gezeigt werden:
- grp. pvp
- Boss kämpfe
- Große Jagd
- Kristallturm
- Personal Housing
- Chocobo Zucht
- neue story missionen
etc.

Am anfang wird das kommende pvp gezeigt.. aber ab 1:10 Ramuh als neuer boss.. schon alleine die musik ist geil 
Die Bosskämpfe gehören mit zu den anspruchsvollsten, die es im MMorpg genre so gibt (ich sag nur Titan extreme^)

und es gibt extremst viel zu tun, Public Events wie in GW2, Story Missionen, quests, instanzen, crafting, housing, zucht, freibriefe, schatzkarten... etc.

und bei steam derzeit für 9,99 euro oder als retail um die 16,00 euro zu bekommen.


Meiner Meinung nach besser als wildstars


----------



## Dominau (1. Juli 2014)

Tonkra schrieb:


> und bei steam derzeit für 9,99 euro oder als retail um die 16,00 euro zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach besser als wildstars



Wieder auf 19€ hoch leider.

Und MMO's vergleichen ist immer gefährlich. Ist halt doch was anderes..


----------



## Egooz (1. Juli 2014)

Dominau schrieb:


> Und MMO's vergleichen ist immer gefährlich. Ist halt doch was anderes..



Die meisten MMOGs ähneln sich mehr als es die meisten vielleicht sogar wollen. Die wirklichen Unterschiede gibts aktuell doch eher in der Technik, Artdesign und Lore/ Setting.


----------



## amnie (1. Juli 2014)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wieder auf 19€ hoch leider.
> 
> Und MMO's vergleichen ist immer gefährlich. Ist halt doch was anderes..


und trotzdem hört man IMMER 'is zu viel wie WOW' oder 'das macht WOW aber besser'...


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> und trotzdem hört man IMMER 'is zu viel wie WOW' oder 'das macht WOW aber besser'...



zurzeit haben wir eher einen bürgerkrieg teso vs wildstar ^^


----------



## Egooz (1. Juli 2014)

Haben wir den? Um Teso ist es sehr ruhig geworden und das nicht nur hier auf buffed. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass es schlecht wäre.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2014)

in den kommentaren bei den artikeln zu wildstar und teso ^^


----------



## amnie (2. Juli 2014)

hehe stimmt, ich glaub man .darf. auch nicht beides gut (bzw nicht gut) finden


----------

